# Play maps



## mps42 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I was rather inspired by Kris's effort of a new dungeon map every day so I decided to try my hand at something similar. I know that I won't manage one a day, but I'll do what I can...


----------



## Ebonyr (Jun 2, 2009)

I could definitely use that map. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 2, 2009)

I could probably find a way to fit that map into a game I'm running too. Thanks!


----------



## mps42 (Jun 2, 2009)

*1st*

This is the map I started on first, though finished 2nd. Go figure.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 3, 2009)

_ On the outskirts of town lies the moldering remains of old Mr Klataths' house. The elders say he was a harmless old hermit. The children say he was a vengeful delver into the blackest arts. Who knows what you might find is his old house..._


----------



## Kris (Jun 3, 2009)

mps42 said:


> ...I was rather inspired by Kris's effort of a new dungeon map every day...



Cool 

...the torch has been passed on


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 5, 2009)

Woohoo! Two months of maps in a row!


----------



## mps42 (Jun 5, 2009)

Kris said:


> Cool
> 
> ...the torch has been passed on




I can barely ouch the feet of your mastery. But, what the hey, it's a bit of fun!

_The moldering remains of old Mr Klataths' house. 
 The Attic. Dark and mysterious, full of cobwebs and who knows what else..._


----------



## mps42 (Jun 5, 2009)

A seemingly innocent stretch of road.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2009)

mps42 said:


> A seemingly innocent stretch of road.





Ughhh!!! Where was this yesterday! LOL. I spent almost an hour making a map almost identical to this yesterday for one of my games. This would have saved me a bunch of time.

What program do you use to make these?


----------



## mps42 (Jun 6, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Ughhh!!! Where was this yesterday! LOL. I spent almost an hour making a map almost identical to this yesterday for one of my games. This would have saved me a bunch of time.
> 
> What program do you use to make these?




Sorry for the bad timing. If i'd only known... 
The majority is done in PaintShop Pro 9 but, if there are walls and such, I lay those out in publisher cause its vector-based and I already have it. Will occasionally do a bit of work in photoshop but it's rare. In the road map (no pun intended, the rock is photoshopped and everything else is Paintshop.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

It is always interesting to learn what programs and such people use to make their maps. My choices are fairly limited...excel and MS paint and such. I just downloaded Autorealm, though. It looks pretty neat, just need to figure out how to make it do certain things.


----------



## Mercutio01 (Jun 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> It is always interesting to learn what programs and such people use to make their maps. My choices are fairly limited...excel and MS paint and such. I just downloaded Autorealm, though. It looks pretty neat, just need to figure out how to make it do certain things.




Might I suggest downloading something like Paint.Net or GIMP?  Both are free and both are a lot better than MS Paint.  Paint.Net is easier to get the hang of, if that's a concern.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Rhun,

I'd also suggest popping over to The Cartographers Guild, an online community of RPG mappers who use an assortment of programs to make their maps like AutoRealm, CC3, GIMP, Photoshop etc. There are a lot of tutorials available there as well as a pool of experienced users to who will be more than willing to help you get started or answer your questions.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions guys. I will check those out. Hopefully I can get this map thing down to where I can whip them out a lot faster.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 8, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys. I will check those out. Hopefully I can get this map thing down to where I can whip them out a lot faster.




I second that!


----------



## mps42 (Jun 15, 2009)

O thread of mine, I grant you a Healing surge! 


The manor house, 1st floor
_Is this the manor of a kindly lord or a foul villain?_


----------



## Kris (Jun 15, 2009)

mps42 said:


> _Is this the manor of a kindly lord or a foul villain?_



Lets face it ...it'll probably get looted either way


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Kris said:


> Lets face it ...it'll probably get looted either way





Man, your players sounds just like my players!


----------



## mps42 (Jun 21, 2009)

2nd floor of the manor house.


----------



## mps42 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Quick cave*

A quick cave with a few features


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2009)

mps42 said:


> A quick cave with a few features




I like simple maps like this. Could be the dwelling of a couple of trolls, or perhaps a band of brigands! Thanks.


----------

